# Painful acne after face brushing typical?



## reesesilverstar (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted a Clairsonic for the holidays, so I figured why not see what it would be like to use a face brush. So last week at Sally's I bought one to use when I wash my face at night. Well, I used it this past weekend and got a huge pimple on my chin. I figured that was just cuz of my cycle and continued. Today though, I've had enough because now I have 8 disgusting huge, PAINFUL zits on my face, that not even my usual benzoyl peroxide could take care of. I'm so mad right now and the Clairsonic is off my list.

Is it just me, or has this happened to you before with a face brush or the Clairsonic?


----------



## Annelle (Dec 9, 2010)

from just using a regular, plain face scrub brush?  I haven't had that happen to me before, but I've heard from a LOT of people that they've broken out after a facial before.

I was told it's because it takes the nastiness deep in the skin and makes it rise to the surface.  Not really sure on the science behind it though, since others will say you're not supposed to break out from a facial, either.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the cheap version of a spin brush.  I use it once a week or week+half.  I've not had any major problems where it causes huge painful zits.  What Annelle was referring to is called purging.  It's said that your skin is getting 'used to' a new thing you have done.

 When I had started using something new, I'd get little tiny zits 2 or 3 but no more than that and then they'd go away or I just pop them because they are tiny.

What did you use with the brush, Reese?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 10, 2010)

Is it possible that bacteria is being introduced, from your first use?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible that bacteria is being introduced, from your first use?



Maybe the bristles are too sharp or stiff that you were giving yourself little cuts where bacteria could enter?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 10, 2010)

Could be because it really hurt while I was doing it, but figured it was my over sensitive skin. I also thought I was purging too at first, but this doesn't feel like a purge. So anyway, I was so concerned I went out and bought a skin book that said basically I scrubbed off my top later, then dehydrated it further with the peroxide. So I have no protection and sent my sebaceous glands into overdrive and this is my skins way of normalizing itself after the abuse. Yay me!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 10, 2010)

Reese, that sounds painful!

When your skin heals, maybe just try using a wash cloth and cleanser, in a circular motion.

Maybe your skin needs to be eased into facial brushing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. Im going to do just that.


----------



## Andi (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds like this brush is too harsh for your sensitive skin. You probably wouldnÂ´t need the Clarisonic anyway if your skin is this sensitive, a washcloth might be better. Or a glycolic serum for chemical instead of physical exfoliation

And yeah sounds like the benzol peroxide sent your skin over the edge.

Hope your skin feels better soon!


----------



## xjackie83 (Dec 11, 2010)

The clarisonic brush is actually really really soft.  They even have a "sensitive" brush made for sensitive skin.  It has never hurt at all using it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I usually use a washcloth when I clean my face and glycolic acid to exfoliate. I only use benzoyl peroxide as a spot treatment. I guess I just wanted to try something new. Now I understand when they say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah I read that when your purge you do get some pimples but it shouldnt be painful! I have always wanted a Clarosonic type thing but I dont think my skin would like it.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 16, 2010)

I was keen on getting Clarisonc too, after reading tons of reviews about it.I almost place an order for the sensitive kit until I was told my beautician friend that even sensitive skin some cases coudn't tolerate the facial brush.It ain't cheap so thinking of what she said,I'd passed it. Over stimulation also causes skin to produce more oil, which happens in my case when I tried using a washcloth yrs back.Strange isnt it?

I read in one derm's blog that our skin should be only exfoliated once in 2 weeks.Thats the duration where our skin cells sheds and renews.I find this is kinda true because, I've a sensitive skin, even having sitted in a room or a hall of heater my cheeks will be red immediately.I love scrubbing my skin, but each time I uses any kinda scrubs, i will be breaking out in tiny bumps the next day.From harsh gritty griany scrubs ( St ives) Ive tried many scrubs, and toned down into the most gentle scrubs which is more likely creamy type and beads, Caudalie Buffing Scrub.This is one of the scrub that agrees with me and I didnt get that breakout or whatsoever following the once in 2 weeks method

Another exfoliation is AHA mask.This one no scrubbing needed and the ezyme will exfoliate.Im using the Freeman Pineapple Enzyme mask, which is really good too.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree about the two weeks time, although i exfoliate a bit more on my nose to clean the pores and because i'm blowing my nose constantly lately. AHA is good but if your skin is particularly sensitive, be careful, mine simply gets burnt and even more sensitive after an AHA mask. I use a regular scrubbing mask from Korres.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 18, 2010)

My dermatologist said those things weren't good for your face, not only are you spreading bacteria on your face to new locations, but you also make micro tears which are new entries for germs. He said on your arms and face it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 19, 2010)

I have to agree with you all. I realize that manual exfoliation isn't for me, so I'm back to my glycolic acid and my old regimen is clearing it up now. I just wish I didn't prod and poke at the pimples in my annoyance...

I read though that our skin regens every 30 days, not the 2 weeks you guys mentioned. I'll have to do some more reading on that.

Has any body tried lactic acid on their sensitive skin though? I have some new marks that need to fade faster! Hopefully I don't go experimenting before reading replies, lol!


----------

